# New player looking for any online OpenRPG, Maptool, etc campaign.



## crateandbarrel (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all!  Relatively new RPG player looking for any online campaigns.  I'm interested primarily in 3rd-4th ed DnD and Pathfinder, but I'm really open to any setting.  

Also, if anyone knows of any other sites where gamers can connect, i would appreciate it if you could point me towards them.

Thanks!


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, the OpenRPG website has a Players And Game Masters forum for people looking to join campaigns or recruit for new ones.  I assume Maptools may have a forum of their own on their website, but I haven't checked out that program before so I'm not sure.  The Paizo website's forums or the Giant in the Playground forums may have some sub-forum where you could post interest in finding an online group for Pathfinder.  And I think Wizards of the Coast may have some forum or another now where you could likewise post interest in finding an online 4E D&D group, but I haven't bothered with the WotC forums at all since Gleemax so I'm not sure.  RPGnet may have a suitable forum as well, but I haven't bothered with that site in a year or two either.

In any case, wherever you post, you should mention what days/times you're looking for a game (and include your timezone for that purpose, otherwise you may get responses from folks halfway across the globe whose games are way later or way earlier than what you can actually attend).  It helps to list what programs or other venues you were able or willing to use for online gaming, but you did at least mention some of those already.

I use OpenRPG for online games, but I can't think of any right now that I'm involved in that have any openings, so I can't really help in that department right now.  I'm considering running something Pathfinder or D&D 3.5 on Wednesdays around 5 or 6 pm Pacific (8 or 9 pm Eastern) or possibly Fridays, but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, for reference, I have decided to open recruitment for a Wednesday game of Pathfinder on OpenRPG.  See the Players and Game Masters section in the OpenRPG forums.  Looking to run around 5 or 6 pm Pacific.  I'll be posting a recruiting thread in this forum soon as well.


----------



## NexusX (Apr 17, 2011)

*We've got 2 games for you!*

Hey crateandbarrel, 

You are more than welcome to join one of our Play-by-Post games! 

Both are advertised in the Gamer Seeking Gamers forum. We've got 

*No Turning Back*, a mostly fantasy genre PbP that is powered by the Cosmothea Roleplaying Game, a multi-genre rpg and huge setting (but if you've played D&D or Star Wars, it won't be a huge leap for you, and we're a friendly bunch, willing to teach it. Lots of fun stuff and a very stable gaming environment.

*Gate Runners*, a blended-genre Uber Rules-lite PbP (fantasy, scifi and superheroes, with some mysteries and epic adventure ahead) in a very cool storyline that's character and story driven with only a few rules, but lots of opportunities for a very fun time. I'm sure you'd find either one a lot of fun. 

We're here for the long haul and have a solid gaming platform, unlike many PbP's that are here today and vanish tomorrow, sadly. You can learn Gate Runners in no time or join our playtesting team playing No Turning Back. As No Turning back is a playtest, we will credit you in the game if you become a playtester. 

If interested in hearing more or joining one, please post in the appropriate thread or contact me. Thanks!

Bob
QT Games
info @ QTGames.com

Gate Runners OOC
No Turning Back OOC


----------



## Triceratops (Apr 18, 2011)

PM me if interested; I run an IRC chat based game; it's 2nd Ed but I'm a great GM and my game is really fun. We can talk about what you'd enjoy doing most. We run our game 8pm central on Sundays, .


----------

